

Does Google Only Listen If the New York Times Calls Them Out? - jdp23
http://www.marketingpilgrim.com/2011/09/does-google-only-listen-if-the-new-york-times-calls-them-out.html

======
sixtofour
The solution is obvious. Only allow Google Plus members to click the Closed
button, because a) Google knows exactly who a G+ user is, and b) G+ users,
being known persons to Google, only do socially acceptable things.

------
27182818284
It is natural to quickly put out a fix in response to a New York Times article
that paints a picture of your big company hurting Mom & Pop Highway Diner.

